# Getting close



## Joken (Sep 21, 2016)

I wish hunting season and harvest didn't come at the same time every year.
Burmese Kush/pain and Banana Girl. The Kush is getting close. Life is going to be a lot of work here before long. 

View attachment IMG_1803.JPG


View attachment IMG_1799.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes but its a labor of love


----------

